# MkIv 12v VR6 specific piston misfire problem



## Gold2000VR6 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks for helping me out with this. I have been a long time silent fan of these forums, but I need help specific help.
I have a 2000 Jetta VR6 12v that is misfiring on piston 3. (P0303) I checked the spark plug, which was fine, then removed the wire from the coil pack while the car was running and saw a visible arc across the open connection. 
Does my car have a bad fuel injector? Do I have a bad valve? I think that I need to try a compression test, but I don't have the $25 kit or the air compressor needed. What is my next step? Is it VW mechanic time? I hope that your advice can help me avoid that as times are pretty tight. 
I consider myself capable with complex machinery repair (pumps, generators, compressors, etc) but I am not super familiar with VW engine repair, even though I am somewhat of an auto enthusiast. 
Thanks 2.8l Forum members


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

Wrong forum... You need the 12v VR6 forum - this one is for the 12v and 30v 90* V6 as found in Audi 90's, 100's, A4's and A6's as well as some Passats.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Wrong forum, but it's the same procedure for any car. Swap plugs, wires, injectors, etc... with a known good cylinder, and see which part the misfire follows.


----------

